

A doctor discovers an important question patients should be asked - wallflower
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/how-i-discovered-an-important-question-a-doctor-should-ask-a-patient/2015/03/09/ca350634-bb9c-11e4-bdfa-b8e8f594e6ee_story.html

======
petersouth
A similar thing worked well for our customer service blunders at Enterprise.
We were taught to straight up ask what the customer how we could make it up to
them or what they would like -> very open-ended. They said customers aren't
used to hearing that and are even more surprised when they get what they
directly ask for.

